# How much tension is too much?



## Tenaba (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey there, I've been dabbling a bit in bass guitar, and have a 35" 5 string of my own. It's real fun to play. I tune it up to C Standard, and it came with a set of Ernie Ball Slinkies on it (45-130).

I've been wondering if it's dangerous to be uptuning this bass, given how high the tensions are. The 130 on C1 isn't a big deal at all (37lb/in), but the D string (now D#) is at a really high 56lb! I've heard that a lot of people play in the range of 35-40 lb/in, but I prefer the feel of 45lb/in personally. If I get a set of balanced strings which will have varying tensions of 45-50 lbs, will that be too much for my bass to handle? Furthermore, what kinds of tensions would you deem acceptable for your basses?

Thanks a bunch, I might have worded this post confusingly because my brain isn't awake today.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 29, 2016)

Personally, I find 45 to be a bit too high, 40-42 is usually my sweet spot. I know (friend of a friend) a bassist who uses 60 per string on a 6, which while ridiculously excessive IMO, hasn't caused him any structural issues that I know of - although I wouldn't recommend trying that. But you shouldn't have any issues with 45 pounds, if that's what you like.

My recommendation: If you like ~45 pounds, grab a .040/055/075/100/130 set. Using Kalium weights that'll put you at around 43-46 pounds (although I don't remember if Kalium does those exact gauges). With D'addarios that'll be between 40-45 per string.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2016)

Balanced 40-45 is great and what I go for. Basically making every string match the medium-tensioned strings of a standard set, taking the B and E up and the D down. I don't feel that more is necessary. You are right that one odd string is a lot tighter. 
Your bass will handle 5x 45-50 just fine  

For C standard , D'addario 095 balanced tensions with their 130 single. Around 40lbs
For B standard , D'addario 107 balanced tensions with their 145 single.
Around 45lbs

It's a shame there isn't something in the middle there for you, the 107-145 is 44 in B but 50 in C. 

I do use Kalium strings myself and would recommend them, you could get a custom set to suit (41 57 75 102 136 or something). I hear Stringjoy are good too.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 29, 2016)

I agree that your high string tension is a Bit over the top.
That, and you'll have uneven tension balance, which isn't that great on the neck.

My seven string 35" is wired 138, 100, 80, 60, 40, 30, 22 plain (IIRC), tuned kindof like yours.
As can be calculated, this results in quite some total tension force on the [7-ply] through-neck, but that's no big deal other than I do notice a touch more neck give-in on the high string side than on the low side.

I'll be rewiring it for extra low, that is, shifting strings one notch, and balance the low side tension better with ~180, 138, 105 and get rid of the too high tensioned plain top.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Mar 29, 2016)

I had a brief email-conversation with Kalium Bass Support, and this was written in one of their mails: 

"You can go as heavy as 50lbs otherwise you risk a string break. Going lighter than 31lbs can lead to tuning instability depending on your playing style. Anywhere in that 31-50lb range is "safe" to use."


----------



## Tenaba (Mar 29, 2016)

stevexc said:


> Personally, I find 45 to be a bit too high, 40-42 is usually my sweet spot. I know (friend of a friend) a bassist who uses 60 per string on a 6, which while ridiculously excessive IMO, hasn't caused him any structural issues that I know of - although I wouldn't recommend trying that. But you shouldn't have any issues with 45 pounds, if that's what you like.
> 
> My recommendation: If you like ~45 pounds, grab a .040/055/075/100/130 set. Using Kalium weights that'll put you at around 43-46 pounds (although I don't remember if Kalium does those exact gauges). With D'addarios that'll be between 40-45 per string.



Yeah, I was definitely looking into Kalium since they have great balanced sets. Unfortunately, I'm debating it since UPS shipping is really expensive to Canada.



EtherealEntity said:


> Balanced 40-45 is great and what I go for. Basically making every string match the medium-tensioned strings of a standard set, taking the B and E up and the D down. I don't feel that more is necessary. You are right that one odd string is a lot tighter.
> Your bass will handle 5x 45-50 just fine
> 
> For C standard , D'addario 095 balanced tensions with their 130 single. Around 40lbs
> ...



I've been looking at those two D'addario balanced tension sets you've mentioned, and came to the same conclusion.Their string tension calculator says it's either 37-40lbs with the super-light or 45-50lbs with the light. That's unfortunate.

Thanks a lot for your responses.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 31, 2016)

45-50lbs per string is okay and a similar total tension to heavy 5 string sets.
My recommendation is a tension balanced .135 .100 .075 .055 .040 using single strings, a little under 45lbs per string.


----------



## Tenaba (Apr 2, 2016)

ixlramp said:


> 45-50lbs per string is okay and a similar total tension to heavy 5 string sets.
> My recommendation is a tension balanced .135 .100 .075 .055 .040 using single strings, a little under 45lbs per string.



I actually ordered those exact string gauges just a while ago, you were spot on! And yeah,I used D'addario's string tension calculator to decide. Hopefully I'll find it pretty comfortable.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 3, 2016)

I like 35-40 lbs.


----------

